# كورس رائع يكشف أسرار برنامج Ansys



## Yaser Alewe (6 يناير 2010)

برنامج Ansys من البرامج الضخمة في مجال التصميم والتحليل باستخدام العناصر المنتهية
ولما كان التصميم من أهم وظائف مهندس الإنتاج فقد وضعت هذه الروابط لتحميل الكورس الذي يكشف أسرار هذا البرنامج الرائع:

ان شاء الله ستنال إعجابكم لأنها أقوى كورس لشركة Ansys:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zjjjtjnzzmm/Ansys12_training.part01.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ozqzjtmzltz/Ansys12_training.part02.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wct2znyb2bj/Ansys12_training.part03.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wuzwzmw20wd/Ansys12_training.part04.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmyezwzjzud/Ansys12_training.part05.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/gnmjmhy5ann/Ansys12_training.part06.rar


----------



## tibas (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك

جاري التحميل


----------



## sfwanovic (14 يناير 2010)

thanx.. downloading


----------



## M.I.B (18 يناير 2010)

Hi 

I need some one who is professional in ANSYS so he can help me to do my assignment....brothers am in a big problem *​


----------



## ابو الاس (18 يناير 2010)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم
ولكن الرابط لايعمل
والموضوع جدا شيق
اشكرك


----------



## Yaser Alewe (18 يناير 2010)

يمكنك أخي الكريم استعمال برنامج Jdownloader لتنزيل الروابط


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (8 فبراير 2010)

*أرجوك أعد رفع الروابط*

*بالله عليك يا أخى تعد وضع الروابط مرة أخرى لأن الروابط لم تعد تعمل الأن وأنا فى حاجة ماسة لدروس برنامج ansys
**
وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## alizuhair (10 فبراير 2010)

welcome my brother but the links didn't work any more we hope to uploading again on another link like ifile


----------



## Yaser Alewe (11 فبراير 2010)

إخوتي الكرام حجم الملفات 1.76 جيغا بايت وسأحاول رفعها مرة أخرى


----------



## Yaser Alewe (12 فبراير 2010)

رفعت الروابط مرة أخرى على Media fire وإن شاء الله ستنال إعجابكم لأنها أقوى كورس لشركة Ansys:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zjjjtjnzzmm/Ansys12_training.part01.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ozqzjtmzltz/Ansys12_training.part02.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wct2znyb2bj/Ansys12_training.part03.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wuzwzmw20wd/Ansys12_training.part04.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmyezwzjzud/Ansys12_training.part05.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/gnmjmhy5ann/Ansys12_training.part06.rar

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mecoengineer (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا و جاري التحميل


----------



## booooob (22 فبراير 2010)

اين الرابط


----------



## Yaser Alewe (23 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم الروابط موجودة على Mediafire في الصفحة السابقة!!
وليست على Rapishare


----------



## khaledal (27 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية في كورسات ansys عربي


----------



## _mhefny (27 أبريل 2010)

كويس بس ياتري اللينكات شغاله لحسن انا اتعودت علي المواضيع دي استر يارب


----------



## أبو أنس الأنصاري (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاكَ اللهُ خيرًا..


----------



## ابوجعفرالمالكي (7 مايو 2010)

جيد


----------



## احسان الشبل (10 مايو 2010)

Error
The uploader has removed this file from the server


----------



## احسان الشبل (10 مايو 2010)

عاااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك لم انتبه على الرابط الثاني


----------



## alkatemey (11 مايو 2010)

*برنامج ansys*

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم
ولكن الرابط لايعمل
والموضوع جدا شيق
اشكرك


----------



## Yaser Alewe (16 مايو 2010)

الإخوة المهندسين الكرام أرجو تحميل الروابط من mediafire وليس من Rapidshare 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*الروابط لاتعمل أرجو التصحيح
جزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## مهندسسسس (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و رحم والديك اللذان زرعا فيك الخير و ربياك عليه
ملفات قيمة جدا و أسأل الله أن يفتح علي و عليكم بالعلم و الفهم


----------



## Yaser Alewe (15 أغسطس 2010)

أحمد دعبس قال:


> *الروابط لاتعمل أرجو التصحيح*
> 
> *جزاك الله خيرا*​


 الأخ الكريم أرجو أن تتبع روابط Mediafire وليس Rapidshare وهي مذكورة أعلاه


----------



## Yaser Alewe (15 أغسطس 2010)

مهندسسسس قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و رحم والديك اللذان زرعا فيك الخير و ربياك عليه
> ملفات قيمة جدا و أسأل الله أن يفتح علي و عليكم بالعلم و الفهم


 الأخ مهندسسسس شكراً على هذا الدعاء القيم ولك مثل ذلك وأكثر


----------



## amfattal (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكر جزيل للأستاذ ياسر فعلا متميز في الجامعة و متميز على الانترنت أيضا !!!
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (16 أغسطس 2010)

Yaser Alewe قال:


> رفعت الروابط مرة أخرى على Media fire وإن شاء الله ستنال إعجابكم لأنها أقوى كورس لشركة Ansys:
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/zjjjtjnzzmm/Ansys12_training.part01.rar
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ozqzjtmzltz/Ansys12_training.part02.rar
> ...



جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك







​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 أغسطس 2010)

yaser alewe قال:


> رفعت الروابط مرة أخرى على media fire وإن شاء الله ستنال إعجابكم لأنها أقوى كورس لشركة ansys:
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/zjjjtjnzzmm/ansys12_training.part01.rar
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ozqzjtmzltz/ansys12_training.part02.rar
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## مهنديان (26 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله الموضوع جدا شيق ومفيد افاد الله بك المسلمين وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
المهندس
مهند الخزرجي
العراق\بغداد


----------



## الليبي2008 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو زياد وعمر (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر أخى الكريم


----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يناير 2011)

جزاااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو الاس (25 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الاس (25 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahhamdy (11 فبراير 2011)

مجموعة روابط بأحجام أقل لمن سرعة النت عندهم ممكن تنقطع

http://hotfile.com/dl/97428356/daeb2...art01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97431850/fc132...art02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97435709/b7b65...art03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97439384/a5686...art04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97442772/7bcc7...art05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97446106/6dd16...art06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97449476/0edd7...art07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97453084/9baaa...art08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97456344/da85d...art09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97460155/9219f...art10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97463872/50369...art11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/97467930/bccb5...art12.rar.html


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## fmharfoush (6 مارس 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم
ولكن الرابط لايعمل
والموضوع جدا شيق
اشكرك


----------



## Yaser Alewe (8 مارس 2011)

أخي الكريم الروابط تعمل على Mediafire


----------



## Bassoom (23 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع فعلا....مافيش كلمات ممكن تعبر عن إمتناني


----------



## nassar77 (14 يناير 2012)

رزقك الله صدقة العلم النافع ونفعنا بما يسر لنا


----------



## Yaser Alewe (15 يناير 2012)

nassar77 قال:


> رزقك الله صدقة العلم النافع ونفعنا بما يسر لنا


 
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## جلال الباوي (30 يناير 2012)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق 85 (2 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك لك
ل


----------



## zikozaki (7 فبراير 2012)

الروابط شغاله بس تانى رابط بعد ما نزلته وبحاول افكهم قالى
the file is corrubt


----------



## sam19815050 (12 فبراير 2012)

thanksssssssssssssss very much


----------



## noor ihsan (10 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم بس اذا متصير زحمه شون امثل ال repeated load in ansys


----------



## مونتا (28 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sam19815050 (13 فبراير 2014)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## جولرج عادل (12 أبريل 2014)

thank you a lot.:34:


----------



## mnsour78 (13 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وعلما


----------



## محمد حارث الكربولي (1 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك يااخي الكريم 
لك يمكنك ان ساعدني في برنامج ansys
فقط عندي سؤال صغير 
ماهو model of Drucker Prager​


----------



## Nile Man (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## عرفات إبراهيم (17 مايو 2016)

استاذنك ترفع الروابط مرة اخرى
مفيش أى لينك شغال :82:


----------

